# Most Stable ROM?



## SpeedJunkie69 (Jul 2, 2012)

My Thunderbolt is rooted and I am planning on giving it to my friend since I got a Nexus. He doesn't care about rooting so I just want to put the most stable ROM on it so it doesn't have many issues. Can someone recommend the best ROM?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

SpeedJunkie69 said:


> My Thunderbolt is rooted and I am planning on giving it to my friend since I got a Nexus. He doesn't care about rooting so I just want to put the most stable ROM on it so it doesn't have many issues. Can someone recommend the best ROM?


Gingerbreadrock is the best for the uninitiated, but Skyraider and thundershed are the best truly custom roms the bolt has IMHO. I never had any issues with any of the roms I named that my tweaking didn't cause. Then again, if your friend is foreign to rooting, giving him/her a rooted device isn't the best idea, because you will likely be technical support for any issues that may arise.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Skyraider does have the answer bug but that's fixed easily. Aosp I like skf jbcm7 rom. Its very stable and with holo launcher makes it a nice ics clone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

The All in One tool could leave your t-bolt factory fresh if you're worried about stability. I've successfully used it twice to root/unroot two diff devices. =)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27310-all-in-one-the-htc-thunderbolt-tool/


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

SpeedJunkie69 said:


> My Thunderbolt is rooted and I am planning on giving it to my friend since I got a Nexus. He doesn't care about rooting so I just want to put the most stable ROM on it so it doesn't have many issues. Can someone recommend the best ROM?


Definitely Thundershed v1.6 w/ 10.2 Adobe flash player installed for AOSP or SKYRAIDER 1.3 for sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I second the argument for back to stock. It's too easy to do something wrong with a rooted phone if you have no idea what's up. If it is stock he can call vzw about problems. Rooted he has to call you.


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

AOSP=Thundershed 1.6....but skf
is a close second. 
I personally like desensed ROMS so with that being said... Bullydesensed v1.7 or Thundersticks BareBack...

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimShady (May 3, 2012)

KillaSense v3.7.19

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

AOSP- thundershed
SENSE- BAMF 2.4.2 side project, Skyraider 1.3 or SOAB 1.04

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

W/ out a doubt THUNDERSHED 1.6 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> AOSP- thundershed
> SENSE- BAMF 2.4.2 side project, Skyraider 1.3 or SOAB 1.04
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I've run Skyraider more than anything, and I've been contemplating trying out 2.4.2
You recommend it over Skyraider?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What harm is there to try it out. Its hard to beat out skyraider when it comes to a sense rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

